
Ask HN: CLA/DCO contribution as an employee? - trw10011
I have a general question regarding contributing modifications to open source projects. Both CLA and DCO require me to acknowledge that I am allowed to contribute.<p>The question is, as an individual that works in a big monolith company with a contract that states that I am not allowed to work otherwise without permission.<p>Should I be asking my employer on each patch if it&#x27;s OK ? When should I be going for a CCLA instead of CLA ? Is there any clear cut case where I dont have to ask for permission ?<p>Is there a distinction between cases such as working on contributing after work hours on non work related projects, working after hours on projects that are related to my day job (but that I didn&#x27;t do this specific work in work hours) ?<p>If you work in a big company, are there company-wide stipulations regarding contributing to open source projects ?
======
danieltillett
You need to speak to a lawyer as the law varies depending on where you live.

~~~
trw10011
so every hackernews user has talked to a lawyer before submitting a PR on
github ?

~~~
danieltillett
You are asking a legal question where the answer depends on where you live and
also what contracts you have signed. Nobody (not even a lawyer) could answer
your question based on the information you have provided.

In practice unless what you contributed has any serious value (unlikely) then
nobody will care. There is a 99.9% chance that nothing will happen if you just
go ahead and submit a PR without worrying about the legailities [0].

0\. This is not legal advice and I am not a lawyer.

~~~
trw10011
I found a major bug in a big project (which is a big edge case, but still if
it happens...). So one could assume it has serious value to some people.

Sad that there is no discussion here, since I assume that my position is that
of lots of people here, so I guess everyone is buring their head in the sand
(if this was a non-issue than projects wouldnt ask for CLA/DCO).

